# Is this lady genius or sorry??



## Katatonic (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello... She got Home Depot flooring. Probably actually worth $213 in quality.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I don't think she was wrong. If I gave an estimate on a job and messed up the price and didn't realize and then took the money up front for the work its my fault and no one else's that I priced it wrong. I have priced jobs wrong in the past and still went through with it even though I made a loss. They prob still made money on that material. You wouldn't believe how cheap they get some of their stuff.


What if you bid a job for $50,000.00 but accidentally wrote 50.00 would you still do it for 50 bucks?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> What if you bid a job for $50,000.00 but accidentally wrote 50.00 would you still do it for 50 bucks?


Its the only right thing to do.

Dig deep into your pocket and think of your heavenly reward.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> Its the only right thing to do.


 So you would take a 49,950.00 loss because of a typo? :laughing:


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> So you would take a 49,950.00 loss because of a typo?


We really need a sarcasm smiley...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Metro M & L said:


> Its the only right thing to do.
> 
> Dig deep into your pocket and think of your heavenly reward.


Yes, I agree. Eat "Top Ramen" and work it off for the next 12 years, too.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't think there's anything wrong with buying something that is mispriced. In the US and apparently in Canada, the company does not have to honor a pricing mistake. Whether they do or not usually depends on how big of an error they have made compared to the amount of goodwill they will gain by honoring it. If they can't or won't give you the lower price, then you just need to suck it up. You're not out anything and haven't been harmed in any way. Buying out several stores worth and using the media to pressure them into selling the stuff to you is a complete jerkface move.

One thing that a lot of people do that I can't stand is take advantage of lenient return policies. I know people that will use Walmart to basically rent stuff and then take it back a week or two later because they know they will get their money back with no hassle. I also know people who will take stuff back to Lowes or Home Depot that they have used once, or maybe broken due to their own stupidity. Apparently realtors sometimes buy plants to dress up a house, let them die, and then take them back under the lifetime plant guarantee. That kind of nonsense is scamming pure and simple, and it jacks up prices for honest people.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

steex said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with buying something that is mispriced. In the US and apparently in Canada, the company does not have to honor a pricing mistake. Whether they do or not usually depends on how big of an error they have made compared to the amount of goodwill they will gain by honoring it. If they can't or won't give you the lower price, then you just need to suck it up. You're not out anything and haven't been harmed in any way. Buying out several stores worth and using the media to pressure them into selling the stuff to you is a complete jerkface move.


However, if they advertise a price and then don't honor it, it falls under a false advertising law. I believe, I'm no expert, but I think that's how it is.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I would have taken the sales order across the street to Lowes and had them beat it by 10%.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> However, if they advertise a price and then don't honor it, it falls under a false advertising law. I believe, I'm no expert, but I think that's how it is.


And there has been some clarification about that in recent years due to online shopping. Just listing a price online doesn't necessarily count as advertising it. 

With regard to the paper flyers that you get in newspapers or your mailbox, stores don't have to honor errors in those ads either. Many times when you go to the grocery store or Walmart, they will have a sign on the door saying they regret the error in their flyer about such and such an item. It becomes false advertising if they purposely advertise a price that they will not honor just to get you into the store.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

This one time back in college I was at Wal-Mart looking for an air mattress ( my wife, girl friend then) was coming to visit and I see this queen sized postropedic mattress ( it was rolled up and in a vacuumed sealed bag, so the box was about 5'x2'x2' for 39.99 . So I grab one and go to pay for it. It was really 399.99, after explaining and telling them that I thought it was 39 and I would go get the air mattress I came for in the first place the manager told me they had to give it to me at 39.99. I use that mattress every time I'm in the dog house


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Yep. And they have no idea that anyone else would see any problem with their behavior.
> 
> Last year I went to look at a possible bathroom project. We sat down in the customer's recently-remodeled kitchen, and she told me all about how she had blackmailed the contractor into giving her all sorts of extra work and free upgrades, with threats of lawsuits, bad reviews, license problems, and so on. She clearly had no idea that her story might affect my interest in doing her project.


I'd say she did YOU a tremendous favor by letting you know, up front, just how deep a dirt bag she really was! Thank goodness for stupidity sometimes! Every once in awhile it works in OUR favor....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I don't think she was wrong. If I gave an estimate on a job and messed up the price and didn't realize and then took the money up front for the work its my fault and no one else's that I priced it wrong. I have priced jobs wrong in the past and still went through with it even though I made a loss.
> 
> They prob still made money on that material. You wouldn't believe how cheap they get some of their stuff.


Unfortunately you are the one starting and ending the process. A cashier cannot be expected to know if the price is right or wrong. It is her job to ring it up.

The lady knew what she was doing. She knew that the price had to be wrong. She also could have reasoned that someone or more than one person could lose their job over it, but didn't care. All she wanted was her "discount", damned the consequences.

She is a dishonest person and completely wrong in taking advantage of the situation. If I found out a customer knew about my oversight and wasn't honest enough to say something, while I made the mistake, they had no integrity or character to let me know. If you really see nothing wrong with what she did, you need to check your moral compass and get it back in line.

I guess with your logic I could walk out the store after the cashier gave me too much change and be okay with that, because they made the mistake not me, plus they already make enough profit on everything I bought, win win?

And no, most items like that their margins are slim. The only way they make money is on moving large quantities.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> However, if they advertise a price and then don't honor it, it falls under a false advertising law. I believe, I'm no expert, but I think that's how it is.


Only if you can prove they intended to commit fraud. Intent has a lot to do with it.

Also, most ads have small print that says something about typographical or photographic errors.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's the HD policy for their website, I'm sure they have something similar for their store:

While our goal is a 100% error-free Site, we do not guarantee that any content is accurate or complete, including price information and product specifications. If we discover price errors, they will be corrected on our systems, and the corrected price will apply to your order. Home Depot reserves the right to revoke any stated offer and to correct any errors, inaccuracies or omissions (including after an order has been submitted and accepted).


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Unfortunately you are the one starting and ending the process. A cashier cannot be expected to know if the price is right or wrong. It is her job to ring it up.
> 
> The lady knew what she was doing. She knew that the price had to be wrong. She also could have reasoned that someone or more than one person could lose their job over it, but didn't care. All she wanted was her "discount", damned the consequences.
> 
> ...


Why's that the customers problem? I have been through these box stores numerous times and either been over charged or items were over scanned. Sometimes I catch it and sometimes I don't. perhaps the woman did know it was cheaper than it was meant to be but they advertised this price. It's not like she faked the print out. I bought 10 clamps the other day at 1/3rd their normal price. Am I wrong for getting them at that discount knowing they were cheaper?


----------



## roofermann (Jun 8, 2013)

Jaws said:


> Nope. Or any other box store.
> 
> I am forced to frequent the HD here, but am only reinforced in my contempt for them when I do.


Feel the same way about slowe's.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Why's that the customers problem? I have been through these box stores numerous times and either been over charged or items were over scanned. Sometimes I catch it and sometimes I don't. perhaps the woman did know it was cheaper than it was meant to be but they advertised this price. It's not like she faked the print out. I bought 10 clamps the other day at 1/3rd their normal price. Am I wrong for getting them at that discount knowing they were cheaper?


It's called honesty and integrity. If you know something to be wrong and do it any way you are wrong. It is obvious that she knew it was way too low and too good to be true, so she snatched everything up that she could.

When you catch their mistake do they tell you sorry, you got a receipt, you paid that price, it's not our fault we didn't catch it. It's not like we did it on purpose or faked the print out.

And no you were not wrong buying the clamps cheaper. But we are talking about a few bucks here, we are talking thousands.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Why's that the customers problem? I have been through these box stores numerous times and either been over charged or items were over scanned. Sometimes I catch it and sometimes I don't. perhaps the woman did know it was cheaper than it was meant to be but they advertised this price. It's not like she faked the print out. I bought 10 clamps the other day at 1/3rd their normal price. Am I wrong for getting them at that discount knowing they were cheaper?


Integrity is who you are when no one is looking. 

Personally, I've been given too much change back at the drive thru many a times. I've been undercharged for items & caught the stores mistake. I always give back what's not mine. Why? Because at the end of the day, the guy I have to answer to is the guy looking back at me in the mirror & to be honest, I don't like having to divert my eyes when we make eye contact.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

im the same. if they miss something in the cart i grab it and get them to scan it. if there's 2 plumbing parts attached together and they dont know they are 2 parts i break them apart and they bill me for both. Being honest and taking advantage of na advertised price are completely different. i knowingly bought 10 $30 clamps for $10ea knowing they were priced wrong compared to every other place i looked at them. Yet TNT thinks thats ok because it was only $200 they lost out on. they advertised that price and i don't feel bad at all i got them for that price. Its not the customers problem in my eyes. I would have kicked up a stink if i went to the checkout and they said they are the wrong price too.

I also dont doubt that every single one of you who would see 2 sets of flooring with one priced 10x cheaper than the other that you would buy the more expensive one because its more honest to pay more. We all know your lying if you said yes you would.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> im the same. if they miss something in the cart i grab it and get them to scan it. if there's 2 plumbing parts attached together and they dont know they are 2 parts i break them apart and they bill me for both. Being honest and taking advantage of na advertised price are completely different. i knowingly bought 10 $30 clamps for $10ea knowing they were priced wrong compared to every other place i looked at them. Yet TNT thinks thats ok because it was only $200 they lost out on. they advertised that price and i don't feel bad at all i got them for that price. Its not the customers problem in my eyes. I would have kicked up a stink if i went to the checkout and they said they are the wrong price too.
> 
> I also dont doubt that every single one of you who would see 2 sets of flooring with one priced 10x cheaper than the other that you would buy the more expensive one because its more honest to pay more. We all know your lying if you said yes you would.



You're not comparing apples to apples. 

You paid for the clamps, they gave them to you, and you walked out the door. Transaction completed. You managed to cheat them out of their money. Yay, you. 

She paid for the flooring, but then they realized their mistake. Instead of doing the right thing, she went to the media to bully the store until they broke down and accepted the loss and delivered her material.


What would you have done if the store manager approached you and said, "Sorry sir, there was a mistake in the pricing. We cannot sell these $30 clamps for only $10"

Would you throw a fit and contact News12?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

United Airlines recently had priced some flights incorrectly on their website. Once the error was found they took the site down, repriced those flights brought the site back online. I first heard about it on the news when purchasers were talking about the deal they got and were hoping UAL would honor the price. This went on a few days until UAL, stated they would honor the price of the tickets. I'm pretty sure they waited a few days to get a little more air play. As someone earlier stated, a lot of free media time came from both of these incidents. Here we are talking about Home Depot, love them or hate them, more talk about their brand. 

UAL did not announce how many seats were purchased/sold in error. 

The clamps could have been a special purchase or a loss leader, Amazon had the same clamps on their site for $10.00 last week. 

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> United Airlines recently had priced some flights incorrectly on their website. Once the error was found they took the site down, repriced those flights brought the site back online. I first heard about it on the news when purchasers were talking about the deal they got and were hoping UAL would honor the price. This went on a few days until UAL, stated they would honor the price of the tickets. I'm pretty sure they waited a few days to get a little more air play. As someone earlier stated, a lot of free media time came from both of these incidents. Here we are talking about Home Depot, love them or hate them, more talk about their brand.
> 
> UAL did not announce how many seats were purchased/sold in error.
> 
> ...


Not on amazon they didnt. i been keeping an eye on the price of these clamps since seeing the first thread over on fog about the bessey k clamps. the k clamps were on amazon for great price but they soon adjusted them back to normal.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Splinter said:


> You're not comparing apples to apples.
> 
> You paid for the clamps, they gave them to you, and you walked out the door. Transaction completed. You managed to cheat them out of their money. Yay, you.
> 
> ...


Transaction is completed as soon as payment changed hands. just like a contract activates as soon as any form of payment is received. It makes no difference if she took them from the store or not. 

Again though she didnt steal them. THEY advertised them at this price. im sure she was not the only person who shot down to the store to get this deal. She just had the sense to take it further. As i said though how is HD pricing something wrong the customers fault. they should honor any orders made before the site was adjusted. if someone came in after they fixed THEIR mistake then tough luck. 

Lets take this further though. is it anymore dishonest if they were reduced by 1% by accident or 99%. at which point ae you considered a dishonest person for buying that product below the cost of any other store.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Not on amazon they didnt. i been keeping an eye on the price of these clamps since seeing the first thread over on fog about the bessey k clamps. the k clamps were on amazon for great price but they soon adjusted them back to normal.


From your description in this thread I was under the impression they were these clamps;

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00008K2TD/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_9?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Which you listed and posted a picture of in this thread (post #2089);

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/tba-meeting-tool-buyers-anonymous-6536/index105/

The ones above are the same Bessy's the Lowes here had on sale.

If you are referring to different clamps than the ones you listed, my apologies. 

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> From your description in this thread I was under the impression they were these clamps;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00008K2TD/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_9?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


They are the ones Lowes has. dont buy them though as they are too cheap compared to all the other stores selling them so its dishonest to buy them below the normal retail price. 

I would have bought them from amazon instead of lowes if they had them on sale when i bought mine. by them from woodcraft if you want to pay for price :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

To late, I got some when you posted them in the TBA thread. Saw them on Amazon a day or 2 latter. I wonder if I can return them so I can pay list price somewhere else? 

My wife works as a cashier at a grocery store, their policy is if the register rings up the wrong price (per the shelf label) the item is free. You can't go back and get the entire stock, but you get what you had on the belt. They do fix it very quickly, she's had it happen a couple of times a year.

Tom


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Nope. Or any other box store. I am forced to frequent the HD here, but am only reinforced in my contempt for them when I do.


Forced? That's strange, I didn't realize they carried weapons.


----------



## Itrimit (Aug 28, 2013)

I think there are also some things our American friends don't understand here. H.D.s in Canada are a lot different. They are basically a lesson in frustration to begin with. For example a month ago I drove to the nearest one in west Edmonton and they had no 2x4s,this is the absolute truth. The cashier told me they would be getting some in a few days. From experience I would say they contain "aboot" maybe a half of what an American store has. Of that,half the popular items or just any item are sold out because they only carry a very limited number to start with. The parking lots are so full of fence materials and trailers they're selling,if you have an extended vehicle you park 1/2 a block away. English? What's that? This is the landing ground for people coming to Canada,there are a dozen nationaities on the floor and everyone of them seems to be in training and have limited English. If you can't find something lots of luck explaining what you want. As for the flooring did H.D. offer to reimburse the hundred people who wasted their time and gas (which would be about $4.50 US a gallon) who drove there for that deal? My sympathy for HD on a scale of 1 to 100 is "aboot" .001


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry you misunderstood me. I don't think it's right in any circumstance whether it's a few dollars or a few thousand.

My point about price is that it's easier to miss at a lower price. Thousands dollars is hard to miss.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I also dont doubt that every single one of you who would see 2 sets of flooring with one priced 10x cheaper than the other that you would buy the more expensive one because its more honest to pay more. We all know your lying if you said yes you would.


Well then you are wrong. I would never knowing take advantage of someone's mistake. If I saw that I would ask the manager if that price was right. If he checked the system and said it was then I would buy the cheaper. But in no way would I do it without checking with the MOD. In fact I have done it on many items that were too good to be true.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sorry you misunderstood me. I don't think it's right in any circumstance whether it's a few dollars or a few thousand.
> 
> My point about price is that it's easier to miss at a lower price. Thousands dollars is hard to miss.





TNTSERVICES said:


> Well then you are wrong. I would never knowing take advantage of someone's mistake. If I saw that I would ask the manager if that price was right. If he checked the system and said it was then I would buy the cheaper. But in no way would I do it without checking with the MOD. In fact I have done it on many items that were too good to be true.


Ok so lets use your "I don't think it's right in any circumstance whether it's a few dollars or a few thousand" i gave a massive range of price there from one extreme or the other. So you walk into a store and the price of the item on the shelf is $95 but before you got down there you see it was $96 online. do you still ask the manager if the price on the shelf is correct as online it says $96. because i dont think you would nor would any other person on here. it makes no difference to me if they priced it $1 wrong or $94 wrong. if they advertise at that price and take my money i expect to walk out that store with it. 

But if this is wrong under any circumstance you must check every advertised price you see in a store to make sure your not being dishonest and getting it below retail price :blink:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Ok so lets use your "I don't think it's right in any circumstance whether it's a few dollars or a few thousand" i gave a massive range of price there from one extreme or the other. So you walk into a store and the price of the item on the shelf is $95 but before you got down there you see it was $96 online. do you still ask the manager if the price on the shelf is correct as online it says $96. because i dont think you would nor would any other person on here. it makes no difference to me if they priced it $1 wrong or $94 wrong. if they advertise at that price and take my money i expect to walk out that store with it.
> 
> But if this is wrong under any circumstance you must check every advertised price you see in a store to make sure your not being dishonest and getting it below retail price :blink:


So let me get this straight - You will knowingly take advantage of obvious significant errors and pocket that? And let's not feign ignorance about anybody's ability to recognize an error, ok? And let's not play the "straw man" game about a 1% difference is identical to a 99% one. You feel that way about your work, too?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> So let me get this straight - You will knowingly take advantage of obvious significant errors and pocket that? And let's not feign ignorance about anybody's ability to recognize an error, ok? And let's not play the "straw man" game about a 1% difference is identical to a 99% one. You feel that way about your work, too?


yes i took advantage of that difference the other day. i got them clamps for 200% less than i was gonna pay for them at woodcraft. I dont feel bad that woodcraft didnt make the sale and i dont feel bad that lowes are selling them at a loss. Not my problem and nothing to be concerned about in my eyes. again they advertise the price so if they take my money then tell me as im walking out the door i cant leave with them would piss me off. You can prob find hundreds of items in a store than are not being sold at the retail price or at the same price as another store. if its such a massive issue for them they should check their prices. They charge $3 a sheet more for drywall than down the road. trust me they dont feel bad when they charge you the extra money. You shouldn't feel bad when they price something below its normal price it sells for. 

Im also not sure how buying products cheaper has anything to do with with my work. kind of a stupid comparison as they are nothing to do with each other and they cant be compared in any way or form.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

It blows my mind that you are comparing buying some clamps to this situation. The lady knew it was wrong and acted like a child when she didn't get her way.


----------



## RKGunGunsBaba (Oct 4, 2013)

Itrimit said:


> I think there are also some things our American friends don't understand here. H.D.s in Canada are a lot different. They are basically a lesson in frustration to begin with. For example a month ago I drove to the nearest one in west Edmonton and they had no 2x4s,this is the absolute truth. The cashier told me they would be getting some in a few days. From experience I would say they contain "aboot" maybe a half of what an American store has. Of that,half the popular items or just any item are sold out because they only carry a very limited number to start with. The parking lots are so full of fence materials and trailers they're selling,if you have an extended vehicle you park 1/2 a block away. English? What's that? This is the landing ground for people coming to Canada,there are a dozen nationaities on the floor and everyone of them seems to be in training and have limited English. If you can't find something lots of luck explaining what you want. As for the flooring did H.D. offer to reimburse the hundred people who wasted their time and gas (which would be about $4.50 US a gallon) who drove there for that deal? My sympathy for HD on a scale of 1 to 100 is "aboot" .001


Okay, so let's just assume everything you just said aboot HD Canada is true. Are you saying this justifies a lowlife broad ripping them off?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Although I don't hate the woman for what she did, I think her character lacks considerable integrity.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

RKGunGunsBaba said:


> Okay, so let's just assume everything you just said aboot HD Canada is true. Are you saying this justifies a lowlife broad ripping them off?


again she didnt rip them off. they advertised that price and she paid for it at that price and they took her money at that price. Your not ripping someone off giving them the price you were asking. Error or not. it should have been caught just like i try and catch pricing errors before i take the cash but when i do make them mistakes i eat the loss. Just like HD did which was the right thing to do. But no it seems a few guys on here would say "the HO is ripping me off because i priced it wrong so im not gonna do it at the price i said because im dishonest like that" 

i still stand by what i said. it was not dishonest at all. she paid the price they were asking.


----------



## RKGunGunsBaba (Oct 4, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> again she didnt rip them off. they advertised that price and she paid for it at that price and they took her money at that price. Your not ripping someone off giving them the price you were asking. Error or not. it should have been caught just like i try and catch pricing errors before i take the cash but when i do make them mistakes i eat the loss. Just like HD did which was the right thing to do. But no it seems a few guys on here would say "the HO is ripping me off because i priced it wrong so im not gonna do it at the price i said because im dishonest like that"
> 
> i still stand by what i said. it was not dishonest at all. she paid the price they were asking.


Justify her treachery any way you see fit. The fact remains that the old skank *knew HD made a mistake* and went about capitalizing on it. And then capitalizing on it again at a different store. Lowlife. Ya, it should have been caught by a HD employee. Barring that, perhaps an _honest_ customer could have pointed it out to them. Unfortunately for HD this lowlife came along before the error was discovered and was all too willing to get some free sh!t because of a simple error. Just a Canadian version of the burgeoning 'something for nothing' class of lowlife here in the states. (D) all the way.
I don't see this as any different than a cashier giving you change from a $100 when you're owed change from a $5. Sure, it's the cashier's fault, but that doesn't make you any less of a lowlife for walking out without saying anything.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Again you seem to forget it was advertised at this price. She didnt go in there with a gun and demand the flooring at that price. They were advertising it at that price. It was their fault and not hers. The example of the wrong money is a stupid comparison too as they ain't advertising they are gonna give you more change than you deserve. That's dishonest but buying something at its advertised price is honest. No ones denying she didn't know it was too cheap but as I have said that's not her problem. I would like to see how many have done a job and figured out there numbers were wrong and then told the customers they owe them more money or work don't start. The dishonest ones would not do the work and the honest ones would eat the loss.


----------



## RKGunGunsBaba (Oct 4, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Again you seem to forget it was advertised at this price. She didnt go in there with a gun and demand the flooring at that price. They were advertising it at that price. It was their fault and not hers. The example of the wrong money is a stupid comparison too as they ain't advertising they are gonna give you more change than you deserve. That's dishonest but buying something at its advertised price is honest. No ones denying she didn't know it was too cheap but as I have said that's not her problem. I would like to see how many have done a job and figured out there numbers were wrong and then told the customers they owe them more money or work don't start. The dishonest ones would not do the work and the honest ones would eat the loss.


My comparison is spot-on. It's not a question of whether anyone had a gun or made demands. The skank KNEW the advertised price was a misprint and went about sticking it to HD. And then sticking it to them again.
Knowingly taking advantage of that situation shows a serious lack of character and integrity. If doing so is ok with you then so be it. I personally value my integrity more than a bargain on some flooring.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

So any customer that's ever got a deal because the seller makes a mistake is dishonest! Yeah that makes sense! I'm gonna be like you guys next time and go back on my contract when I price a job wrong. I'm gonna tell the customer that they are in the wrong for my mistake lol

And no the comparison is not spot on. They are to totally different things. Ones a legit purchase from a legit advertisement and ones being dishonest.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> So any customer that's ever got a deal because the seller makes a mistake is dishonest! Yeah that makes sense! I'm gonna be like you guys next time and go back on my contract when I price a job wrong. I'm gonna tell the customer that they are in the wrong for my mistake lol And no the comparison is not spot on. They are to totally different things. Ones a legit purchase from a legit advertisement and ones being dishonest.


This isn't what happened. They realized they made a mistake and tried to fix it. She cried to the media and under threat of a bad reputation HD caved. If you made a mistake you couldn't afford to cover, but the customer told you if you don't cover it I'm getting the local news involved and I'm going to ruin your reputation, that would be what this is compared too. It's just wrong. This was a mistake in advertising, and they tried to fix the issue.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

The opinions on this thread are not lukewarm. Very hotly debated topic here. 

Ultimately, I think the lady is pretty sorry, but if I saw a couple Milwaukee 6 tool 18v combo sets with a sticker on them for $4.99 instead of $499.00, I can't swear I wouldn't run them up to the counter and try to pay for them. However, if they put up resistance, I don't think I could be an ass and hold them to it though.

If you think about it from the point of view of the purveyor who's taking it in the shorts, it's hard to make a case that the lady in the article isn't a sorry human for doing it. 

If I sent a quote for a $25,000.00 kitchen and accidentally typed $2,500.00, I don't care what the customer says, it was an honest mistake and I'm not doing it for $2500...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Of course there's gonna be a limit any one company can afford to eat because of a mistake. Mines not that high. I just ate $700 on a flooring job because my supplier gave me the wrong price and it old my customer this wrong price. Not wanting to look like a fool I told them I would honor the price. My customer took that deal as they knew the true price of this flooring. I don't see them as the dishonest ones. It's my own fault for not paying more attention. If I can eat $700 because of a mistake I'm sure a multimillion $ company like HD can. I just wish I got as much media coverage for my $700


----------



## RKGunGunsBaba (Oct 4, 2013)

It comes down to class. Anyone that would pull such a stunt as the pig in question has none.


----------



## Itrimit (Aug 28, 2013)

LeeFowler said:


> This isn't what happened. They realized they made a mistake and tried to fix it. She cried to the media and under threat of a bad reputation HD caved. If you made a mistake you couldn't afford to cover, but the customer told you if you don't cover it I'm getting the local news involved and I'm going to ruin your reputation, that would be what this is compared too. It's just wrong. This was a mistake in advertising, and they tried to fix the issue.


Your making an assumption that wouldn't hold water in a court of law. Who's to say they didn't advertise this on purpose? I think we have all gone to a sale that promised amazing prices only to find it was a scam. It could just as easily have been like the rule most politicians work under. It doesn't matter what they do as long as their name gets spelled right in the newspaper. It's as likely as your statement a sinlge person could possibly damage or affect their reputation. If they were so innocent shouldn't they have issued gift cards to the hundreds of people who wasted their time and gas going there to start with? Surely a company making hundreds of millions per year in profit could afford to hire a proof reader.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Itrimit said:


> Your making an assumption that wouldn't hold water in a court of law. Who's to say they didn't advertise this on purpose? I think we have all gone to a sale that promised amazing prices only to find it was a scam. It could just as easily have been like the rule most politicians work under. It doesn't matter what they do as long as their name gets spelled right in the newspaper. It's as likely as your statement a sinlge person could possibly damage or affect their reputation. If they were so innocent shouldn't they have issued gift cards to the hundreds of people who wasted their time and gas going there to start with? Surely a company making hundreds of millions per year in profit could afford to hire a proof reader.


I don't doubt it was an accident but its things like this that make company's figure out problems with there system. The few times I have lost money made me figure out not to make that mistake again. I don't blame the customer for my mistakes though.


----------



## Itrimit (Aug 28, 2013)

RKGunGunsBaba said:


> It comes down to class. Anyone that would pull such a stunt as the pig in question has none.


Judging from your language and the " class" you have shown in previous posts. I am convinced and truly believe there has only been one guy as holy,self righteous and perfect as you and look what happened to him.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Ok so lets use your "I don't think it's right in any circumstance whether it's a few dollars or a few thousand" i gave a massive range of price there from one extreme or the other. So you walk into a store and the price of the item on the shelf is $95 but before you got down there you see it was $96 online. do you still ask the manager if the price on the shelf is correct as online it says $96. because i dont think you would nor would any other person on here. it makes no difference to me if they priced it $1 wrong or $94 wrong. if they advertise at that price and take my money i expect to walk out that store with it.
> 
> But if this is wrong under any circumstance you must check every advertised price you see in a store to make sure your not being dishonest and getting it below retail price :blink:


Really? This is just stupid. For the window licking little yellow bus driving members, the topic is: TAKING ADVANTAGE OF A TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE PRICE.

Not a discount that doesn't even come close to most sale prices.

A small amount would be getting a $5 item for $.05. That is obviously not the correct price, and yes I would ask about it. If my gut tells me it's too good to be true, I ask. If a manager says it's good, I go with it. But I am not going to empty the shelves and sneak up to the counter for my own personal gain at the sake of the store no matter how big they are how much I think I can justify it. It's just not right.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> But no it seems a few guys on here would say "the HO is ripping me off because i priced it wrong so im not gonna do it at the price i said because im dishonest like that"


A few guys? More like the majority of guys are saying that you are being dishonest.

We have already established that an error in pricing does not give you the right to that pricing as long as fraud was not involved, regardless of how you feel, it's just not reality.

When she found out that she should have paid over $4000 for the material and that it as a mistake, she was happy to keep the material simply because it was in an ad. That is dishonest any way you slice it.

If a cashier gives you too much change and you keep it, but never noticed, that is not dishonest. At the point that you know you are taking advantage of the situation, you are being dishonest. I am not sure how you can justify it any other way.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Really? This is just stupid. For the window licking little yellow bus driving members, the topic is: TAKING ADVANTAGE OF A TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE PRICE.
> 
> Not a discount that doesn't even come close to most sale prices.
> 
> A small amount would be getting a $5 item for $.05. That is obviously not the correct price, and yes I would ask about it. If my gut tells me it's too good to be true, I ask. If a manager says it's good, I go with it. But I am not going to empty the shelves and sneak up to the counter for my own personal gain at the sake of the store no matter how big they are how much I think I can justify it. It's just not right.


Ok your right. HD did nothing wrong and she is a nasty price of work for buying something at its advertised price. Bosch tools still suck though.


----------



## RKGunGunsBaba (Oct 4, 2013)

Itrimit said:


> Judging from your language and the " class" you have shown in previous posts. I am convinced and truly believe there has only been one guy as holy,self righteous and perfect as you and look what happened to him.


Never said nor implied I was any of those things. I have my faults, as we all do. I have no tolerance for sleazy, entitlement-minded cheats who run crying to the media when a business tries to stop her treachery. I'm more than happy to call a swindling pig just that. Perhaps you see this as a fault. I do not.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Ok your right. HD did nothing wrong and she is a nasty price of work for buying something at its advertised price. Bosch tools still suck though.


Finally you have come around! 

Don't you own a few Bosch tools? :whistling


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> what goes around, comes back around 10 fold. Good or bad.


Or maybe not even any direct relation.
I've known a few cheap arses personally and ran across them in public and....they never seem happy. Seems like they can never be satisfied, be content.

Relatedly, when we were discussing someone we both knew that was exceedingly cheap....and (often is the case) a liar, he said, "A thief thinks everyone else is also a thief".


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Finally you have come around!
> 
> Don't you own a few Bosch tools? :whistling


Only remaining power tool I had left was the table saw. Got rid of that POS. still have my laser plumb, laser tape and digital angle finder.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I have been through these box stores numerous times and either been over charged or items were over scanned. Sometimes I catch it and sometimes I don't.


How do you know it happened if you don't catch it?
If their register scanner doesn't match the scanner shelf price and is more, that's a big no no and they can be subject to fines. 

I've had scanned items that were more than the shelf scanner price. 
When I told them about it, they checked and gave me the lower price.
Some times I've forgotten to get my mil discount until in the parking lot, so I went back in and they 'returned' the items for me, then redid it with the discount.

I don't see why so many people have an attitude against home depot or lowes. I know they don't have the best stuff, but they are what they are--and ignoring the clueless staff (most), I've never had a problem and actually had good relationships with the contractor desk/mgr people.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Only remaining power tool I had left was the table saw. Got rid of that POS. still have my laser plumb, laser tape and digital angle finder.


I would buy one again, but then I used the DeWalt and fell in love with the fence. Pure genius. The smoothest and easiest fence system to use on the market, IMO.

This is the next one...http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...i_sku=133825&gclid=CKjD44nkhboCFe1DMgodVDUAYQ


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

CO762 said:


> How do you know it happened if you don't catch it?
> If their register scanner doesn't match the scanner shelf price and is more, that's a big no no and they can be subject to fines.
> 
> I've had scanned items that were more than the shelf scanner price.
> ...


I've caught several times them over scanning items too, so I can only guess that they over charged me many more times.

And I have no problem with hd, I hate Lowe's. They are what they are, but I try to give as much buisiness to our local suppliers


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CO762 said:


> How do you know it happened if you don't catch it?
> If their register scanner doesn't match the scanner shelf price and is more, that's a big no no and they can be subject to fines.
> 
> I've had scanned items that were more than the shelf scanner price.
> ...


Catch it as in when I'm there watching them. Not catch it as in when I have left and check the receipt at the end of the day. They won't refund me once I leave the store for items over charged so I'm like an eagle now but I still miss stuff.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Catch it as in when I'm there watching them. Not catch it as in when I have left and check the receipt at the end of the day. They won't refund me once I leave the store for items over charged so I'm like an eagle now but I still miss stuff.


Lowe's charges me for over 100 in extra stuff one time and I went back in the next day, they looked at the security cameras and refunded my money. I actually was just telling them to inform them they suck, but they made it right


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Catch it as in when I'm there watching them. Not catch it as in when I have left and check the receipt at the end of the day. They won't refund me once I leave the store for items over charged so I'm like an eagle now but I still miss stuff.


That sucks. I can get any overcharge reversed. Heck I get a 30 day refund on any items that go on sale. And when Menards has their 11% off sales, they also have a 30 day price adjustment. You fill out a special rebate they have behind the counter and give them your original receipts and they will price adjust everything I purchased 30 days prior to the 11% sale.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> Lowe's charges me for over 100 in extra stuff one time and I went back in the next day, they looked at the security cameras and refunded my money. I actually was just telling them to inform them they suck, but they made it right


That ain't allowed here. Tried it once and they said I need a police officer present. Same thing happened in Walmart when I lost my wallet. Needed a police officer present to view the footage. They don't do you any favors at our big box stores. It's hard enough to find a person to check out at. I was in there Friday for 20mins at the returns desk when the woman decides she's gonna go for lunch half way through serving a customer. I threw the box of screws across the store and they exploded everywhere on the floor and suddenly managers come running out from everywhere. The place pisses me of every time I go in there.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Lowe's charges me for over 100 in extra stuff one time and I went back in the next day, they looked at the security cameras and refunded my money. I actually was just telling them to inform them they suck, but they made it right


Similar story, I went through the self checkout at HD and wasn't paying attention. Somebody else went before me and left before they finished. It had 50 bucks worth of items on it that wasn't mine, but charged me. Went back the next day with a receipt and they refunded it without an issue. I was very surprised because I had no proof.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That sucks. I can get any overcharge reversed. Heck I get a 30 day refund on any items that go on sale. And when Menards has their 11% off sales, they also have a 30 day price adjustment. You fill out a special rebate they have behind the counter and give them your original receipts and they will price adjust everything I purchased 30 days prior to the 11% sale.


Yeah it ain't like that here. The fat woman on the contractors desk will not get of her fat arse to scan anything. She wants you to lift every item up so she don't have to get of her seat. But if you have 30studs she won't take your word there's 30. You have to lift each one if them towards her with the barcode on the right end so she can scan it. She's like jabba the hut with a perm. I want to punch her out every time I need to check out.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> That ain't allowed here. Tried it once and they said I need a police officer present. Same thing happened in Walmart when I lost my wallet. Needed a police officer present to view the footage. They don't do you any favors at our big box stores. It's hard enough to find a person to check out at. I was in there Friday for 20mins at the returns desk when the woman decides she's gonna go for lunch half way through serving a customer. I threw the box of screws across the store and they exploded everywhere on the floor and suddenly managers come running out from everywhere. The place pisses me of every time I go in there.


I'd be pissed to :laughing: this one time I was trying to return a bunch of lag bolts ( like $500 worth) at Lowe's. They hve always just looked up stuff under my account and they guy was making a big deal because I didn't have a receipt, so I told him to look up my account. He told me that there was no way to do that, even though they have done it for me about 100 times. Throughout our 5 min convention he called me buddy about 50 times with an attitude. So I was starting to get pissed and he called me buddy again and I go " call me buddy one more fvcking time and ima come over this and fill your face with lag bolts. About 45 seconds later I had my money


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I'd be pissed to :laughing: this one time I was trying to return a bunch of lag bolts ( like $500 worth) at Lowe's. They hve always just looked up stuff under my account and they guy was making a big deal because I didn't have a receipt, so I told him to look up my account. He told me that there was no way to do that, even though they have done it for me about 100 times. Throughout our 5 min convention he called me buddy about 50 times with an attitude. So I was starting to get pissed and he called me buddy again and I go " call me buddy one more fvcking time and ima come over this and fill your face with lag bolts. About 45 seconds later I had my money


Yeah imagine a store full of people like that. The other person who's always on the contractors desk is a fat guy also who weights a good 300-350lb he also will not move from his seat. What's funny is everyone thinks he's a construction god but he ain't got the first clue what he's talking about. they ain't been in there the last couple times I been there so I'm hoping they have gone. Then there's the other store where everyone on the construction desk is busy doing nothing. Normally about 8 of them behind the desk with not one serving. They use the computers to browse the net making out they are working on stuff.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I'd be pissed to :laughing: this one time I was trying to return a bunch of lag bolts ( like $500 worth) at Lowe's. They hve always just looked up stuff under my account and they guy was making a big deal because I didn't have a receipt, so I told him to look up my account. He told me that there was no way to do that, even though they have done it for me about 100 times. Throughout our 5 min convention he called me buddy about 50 times with an attitude. So I was starting to get pissed and he called me buddy again and I go " call me buddy one more fvcking time and ima come over this and fill your face with lag bolts. About 45 seconds later I had my money


Funny how they have no problem looking up your account to take your money.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds like we all need to keep an eye on home depot then. Maybe document some of these instances and if enough people catch it........




BCConstruction said:


> They won't refund me once I leave the store for items over charged


Leave the store or go home, then come back next trip into town, next week, etc? I ask that because so many people think box stores are fair game to scam--for a variety of reasons. Taking advantage of their return policy is often bragging material. This has nothing to do with you, but it might she some light into what you have experienced with your overcharging/returning issues.

I've also noted differences between home depots in different areas, where those in more, ahhh....rural/suburban areas tend to be a lot more lax in a lot of things.

I guess it all comes down to what it always does, relationships. I always have good ones with their contractor desks and various managers (lowes also, but they are more homeowner oriented).


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Lowe's charges me for over 100 in extra stuff one time and I went back in the next day, they looked at the security cameras and refunded my money. I actually was just telling them to inform them they suck, but they made it right


Like I said, some people think big box stores are fair game to be scammed/stolen from. I was at a lowes one time and a guy brought in a bunch of shingles, no receipt of course. Due to them being fair game to be scammed/stolen from, I have learned to always inspect the boxes I purchase from them to make sure they are factory sealed and if not, I either don't buy it or open it and look at it.

Going to sears and using a craftsman tool for a day/week, then returning it is one of the reasons they changed their 'lifetime' warranty.

"Nothing happens in a vacuum".


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> The fat woman on the contractors desk will not get of her fat arse to scan anything. She wants you to lift every item up so she don't have to get of her seat. But if you have 30studs she won't take your word there's 30. You have to lift each one if them towards her with the barcode on the right end so she can scan it. She's like jabba the hut with a perm. I want to punch her out every time I need to check out.


You sir are especially blessed. I've done business at quite a few different Lowe's and Home Depots over the years, and never encountered such a thing. Have you checked the mirror lately to see if something's written on your forehead?

As for weighing in with an opinion on the OP: While what she did was legal, you can rationalize all you want--but that does not negate the fact that such behavior is both ethically and morally outrageous.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah it ain't like that here.


ANY business (yeah, not government) has to be held accountable by their customers...or they will go out of business. Or will as soon as competition comes into that market area.

What's up with roanoke? Meth heads there? Lots of mexican heroin junkies there? Nice area there. Maybe anti-big business mentality there? The problem with out of area businesses is they have to hire locals (other than mgrs at first).

I'd first talk to the store mgr and then go from there.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CO762 said:


> ANY business (yeah, not government) has to be held accountable by their customers...or they will go out of business. Or will as soon as competition comes into that market area.
> 
> What's up with roanoke? Meth heads there? Lots of mexican heroin junkies there? Nice area there. Maybe anti-big business mentality there? The problem with out of area businesses is they have to hire locals (other than mgrs at first).
> 
> I'd first talk to the store mgr and then go from there.


Yes a lot of meth heads. Cop once told me that per head theres more meth use in this city than almost any other city in the US. Loads of mexicans but not sure if they meth heads and they love a box store here. There are 4 lowes within a 10-12min drive to each one. i think what that means is the more hacks in an area the more lowes and HD stores there are.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> You sir are especially blessed. I've done business at quite a few different Lowe's and Home Depots over the years, and never encountered such a thing. Have you checked the mirror lately to see if something's written on your forehead?
> 
> As for weighing in with an opinion on the OP: While what she did was legal, you can rationalize all you want--but that does not negate the fact that such behavior is both ethically and morally outrageous.


yes its now outrageous to pay the advertised price of a product. I will make sure i buy everything at its full retail price from now on.


----------



## RKGunGunsBaba (Oct 4, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> yes its now outrageous to pay the advertised price of a product. I will make sure i buy everything at its full retail price from now on.


Why do you insist on being so obtuse about this? You know damn well there's more to this than simply paying full price for everything.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

RKGunGunsBaba said:


> Why do you insist on being so obtuse about this? You know damn well there's more to this than simply paying full price for everything.


So explain to me at which point do you step into the dishonest threshold on price reductions so i know when to ask a manager for advice on the products true price. 

a 200% clearly seems to be ok as no one thought the clamps being reduced by that much is an issue. is it more in the 500% or 1000% discount threshold. 

Please educate me


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> So explain to me at which point do you step into the dishonest threshold on price reductions so i know when to ask a manager for advice on the products true price.
> 
> a 200% clearly seems to be ok as no one thought the clamps being reduced by that much is an issue. is it more in the 500% or 1000% discount threshold.
> 
> Please educate me


Why do you ignore what others say to suit your argument? When in fact, I did say just that. I would have asked about the clamps. If it seems too good to be true, I ask. 

There been educated! Next!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why do you ignore what others say to suit your argument? When in fact, I did say just that. I would have asked about the clamps. If it seems too good to be true, I ask.
> 
> There been educated! Next!


i didnt need to ask as it was the same price on line and in the store. i didnt need a 3rd person to tell me. thats why im wondering when you ask a manager for advice on the price.


----------



## RKGunGunsBaba (Oct 4, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> So explain to me at which point do you step into the dishonest threshold on price reductions so i know when to ask a manager for advice on the products true price.
> 
> a 200% clearly seems to be ok as no one thought the clamps being reduced by that much is an issue. is it more in the 500% or 1000% discount threshold.
> 
> Please educate me


Educate yourself. If you wish to put a monetary or percentage figure on honesty and integrity then go right ahead. For me, as soon as I realize something's amiss regarding price, change, or charges I'll continue do the right thing and speak up. I value my own personal honor and integrity more than every board foot of material in HD.
I'm at a loss as to why you would defend such a cheat. Is it because you don't like HD? If it was a small 'Mom & Pop' flooring supplier would such scumbag behavior still be appropriate?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I hate HD. i wont spend another $ in that place until the day i die. They give mexicans discounts without any coupons and they allow them to stand out front of the store and hassle you when you load material or leave. plus the loading bay is a parking lot for every contractor who goes there to drink the free coffee. I cant say i have ever had any issues with the mom and pop stores. they aint cheap but they are vastly better at what they do so i have no complaints on the price i have to pay.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> She never knew, I never told her, and the project is done


Well that sure was nice of ya. i would have struggled not to open me mouth about the freebie she was getting lol


----------



## RKGunGunsBaba (Oct 4, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Lets put it this way. If HD shut down tomorrow it wouldn't bother me in the slightest and no if a person done that to a reputable mom and pop store i would think they were dishonest. Just like when hackers scam banks for millions of $. I dont give a crap.
> 
> Like some have said. What comes around goes around. That woman may have been disgusted with HD like i have been the last 5 years. She may have just got her come around. who knows. If they offered me a deal like that it wouldnt have covered the money they have cost me in the last few years. you can times that by 10 with lowes. The day i get a deal from them like that im taking it. Im still waiting on them to authorize a 30% discount on some material for a balls up that cost me over $3k 2 years back and another job that cost me over $1k 4 years back. it gets passed to each new manager who then makes up an excuse to why they cant do it because the last manager left.


you should be a demoncrat politician. Maybe the kenyan has a place for you in his cabinet.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Man BC, your one of those people who just have bad luck, I'm sure most of us have had similar issues, but the rest of us suck it up and look forward, not backwards. Quit dwelling on things, move on, the future should be so bright you gotta wear shades.

Your holding a grudge against the top two construction/home improvement retailers in the world...guess who's going to win the pissing contest.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Well that sure was nice of ya. i would have struggled not to open me mouth about the freebie she was getting lol


That was the second time I worked for her, and we are making plans now for a 400sqf addition for her fiances house. 

Telling her about the freebie would mean telling her I made a mistake, I'm way to proud for that :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

RKGunGunsBaba said:


> you should be a demoncrat politician. Maybe the kenyan has a place for you in his cabinet.


Im about as far from libtard as they come.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Man BC, your one of those people who just have bad luck, I'm sure most of us have had similar issues, but the rest of us suck it up and look forward, not backwards. Quit dwelling on things, move on, the future should be so bright you gotta wear shades.
> 
> Your holding a grudge against the top two construction/home improvement retailers in the world...guess who's going to win the pissing contest.


My lucks pretty good except for HD and lowes. They piss me off as im trying to run a professional company yet have to deal with these tools. 

Im hoping that my current building supplier starts to carry more material once they get a new building. they are so much better to work with. theres a few smaller companys in this area who are as bad as HD and lowes though. been waiting on na return call from one of them for over 2 weeks. they have an excuse every time i call. they call you right back when your ready to place an order though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Im about as far from libtard as they come.


That's good to hear. :thumbsup:


----------



## RKGunGunsBaba (Oct 4, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> That's good to hear. :thumbsup:


Sure it. I've gotta say, the flexible morals surrounding this story had me fooled. I'm glad I was mistaken


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> My lucks pretty good except for HD and lowes. They piss me off as im trying to run a professional company yet *have to* deal with these tools.


Hows come? Dey got a protection racket going in your 'hood? :blink:

I dunno Barri; I see a lot of very professional guys doing business with those stores all the time, and they seem to be surviving pretty well. Heck, even I do. :jester:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> i didnt need to ask as it was the same price on line and in the store. i didnt need a 3rd person to tell me. thats why im wondering when you ask a manager for advice on the price.


Sorry, but you have to stop jumping from your story back to the OP, back to your story. Explaining it to you one more time probably won't help but here goes.

1) I walk into a store and see a price that looks too good to be true.

2) I ask the manager on duty to check and make sure the price is correct.

3) If so, I buy.

Is that simple enough for you?

As far as checking online, most retailers have some arrangement to either honor online pricing or not. Just depending on the retailer. So If the prices are better online I ask for the online price. If they are the same, I assume that the price is correct in the store as I have more than one source. This is where amount comes into play. A few dollars off the normal sale price, no red flags. A few thousand dollars off, no matter what ad or online pricing states, I ask.

BTW, no one NEEDS to ask, it's more of a compelling.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I hate HD. i wont spend another $ in that place until the day i die. They give mexicans discounts without any coupons and they allow them to stand out front of the store and hassle you when you load material or leave. plus the loading bay is a parking lot for every contractor who goes there to drink the free coffee. I cant say i have ever had any issues with the mom and pop stores. they aint cheap but they are vastly better at what they do so i have no complaints on the price i have to pay.


You are avoiding the question. Would you knowingly take advantage of a mom and pop store like this lady did in the OP?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I wouldnt know. if it is or not. Im honest so i pay the sticker price. Unless it on a truck and then i haggle below x plan. guess that makes me dishonest because im not paying the sticker price :laughing:


Why are you being ignorant? Please provide a quote of anyone saying anything about paying the sticker price? We are talking about knowingly taking advantage of the situation that was obviously a mistake.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> TNT and BCC in a debate. We are in for a long one.
> 
> Here's a good one. I paid $1.75 for a 20 ounce bottle of water. Now who is ripping off who?
> 
> ...


? Do you not see the other half dozen guys arguing with him? And it's not me being the difficult one. He's got himself so far backed into a corner that he can't even answer a hypothetical. He sure can ask them, but can't answer any that show how foolish his position is.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Lets put it this way. If HD shut down tomorrow it wouldn't bother me in the slightest and no if a person done that to a reputable mom and pop store i would think they were dishonest. Just like when hackers scam banks for millions of $. I dont give a crap.
> 
> Like some have said. What comes around goes around. That woman may have been disgusted with HD like i have been the last 5 years. She may have just got her come around. who knows. If they offered me a deal like that it wouldnt have covered the money they have cost me in the last few years. you can times that by 10 with lowes. The day i get a deal from them like that im taking it. Im still waiting on them to authorize a 30% discount on some material for a balls up that cost me over $3k 2 years back and another job that cost me over $1k 4 years back. it gets passed to each new manager who then makes up an excuse to why they cant do it because the last manager left.


This proves my point. This has got to be one of the most ignorant things I have heard come out of someone in a long time. You don't care that thousands would be out of work, because your HD sucks? You wouldn't care if a bank went out of business, even though that would mean that many would lose their homes?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> Man BC, your one of those people who just have bad luck, I'm sure most of us have had similar issues, but the rest of us suck it up and look forward, not backwards. Quit dwelling on things, move on, the future should be so bright you gotta wear shades.
> 
> Your holding a grudge against the top two construction/home improvement retailers in the world...guess who's going to win the pissing contest.


Maybe Karma has been trying to tell him something...you are in the wrong business.

Watch My Name is Earl for perspective.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

LeeFowler said:


> Forced? That's strange, I didn't realize they carried weapons.


Forced is a strong word. I dont get forced into anything. 

I choose to not drive an hour and a half for a tool I need in a hurry, that my yard doesnt have on hand or I dont have time to order and wait for. I have a crew that needs to be working, regardless. 

Chit service, chit knowledge and laziness makes me think you get what you get. I did however go back into the store last year when I realized they didn't charge me for 2 of 5 batteries. Incompetence.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

LeeFowler said:


> This isn't what happened. They realized they made a mistake and tried to fix it. She cried to the media and under threat of a bad reputation HD caved. If you made a mistake you couldn't afford to cover, but the customer told you if you don't cover it I'm getting the local news involved and I'm going to ruin your reputation, that would be what this is compared too. It's just wrong. This was a mistake in advertising, and they tried to fix the issue.


The "lady" is a chit bird.

But mistakes are born of laziness and incompetence. I make some mistakes and I eat the difference like an honest man should. I dropped over 2k on a small screw up last week, but its rare. 

I can GAURANTEE you that I wouldn't make a screw up that bad. I am not lazy or incompetent, neither are the men who work for me.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

RKGunGunsBaba said:


> Well?


I wouldn't do it or condone it either way, but id feel bad if my home town yard or hardware store got screwed.

I dont care if Lowes or HD get screwed until they change my opinion. I buy local at every opportunity. 

"Lady" is still a POS, but "couldn't happen to better guy" as they say. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's a shame it was not $100k worth of flooring she wanted. perhaps that might have knocked them into running their business a little better. 

And TNT how have I backed my self into a corner. Just because you think she's out of order for doing that to poor HD I'm glad she did. Like I said shame it was not more. These big box stores deserve everything they get. They are just getting a taste of their own medicine. 

I use my Mom and pop stores around here. Some are good and some are awful. The awful ones are worse than lowes. I ain't ever been in a situation with a price balls up so no I don't know what I would do. Lets say I did see a offer that was too good to be true and it was from the crappy Mom and pop store who currently owe me over $500 because of damaged material and won't return my calls then yes I would jump on it. 

The nice mum and pop stores I would tell them there price is wrong. It's swings and roundabouts . They treat me that way they get it back if I get the chance and I never send customers there again if I can help it.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Mom and Pop stores are terribly overpriced. When buying a commodity item, that's all that matters.

For example, I had to spend $20 on two cans of Great Stuff at a mom and pop shop because of where I was located. The next day when I went into my local Menards, same stuff was priced two for $5.

The service was no different between the two.


----------



## Itrimit (Aug 28, 2013)

RKGunGunsBaba said:


> you should be a demoncrat politician. Maybe the kenyan has a place for you in his cabinet.


We should have guessed from your wacky moniker and the repeating of the question over and over and then not being able to understand or accept anyone answer that we had one of the bush boys nutcases here.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Lord....


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thread has run its course and degenerated into personal insults.

Nothing to see here; move along. Thread closed.


----------

